# Huge T-shirts!



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

so whats the deal with em?
you just wear em over all your reg snowboarding gear so you can look g as hell?
i don't really get it like whats the point. you have all this snowboarding gear then you gotta go and get a huge plain t-shirt to cover it up...thats straight thuggin right there


----------



## indoblazin (Feb 28, 2008)

gotta love the anything goes attitude of snowboard culture...suburban white kids massively thugged out while dad's rockin the straight skis with a giant viking hat. i wish my parents were that cool.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

dude when i get older and i have kids and i live by a sky hill im gonna take my kid to learn snowboarding as soon as he can walk. snows gonna be comin outta that buggers nose before he has his first cold lol. AND as the dad im gonna be wearing a huge tie-die onesie...yea you know the one


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

yeah, Im not really sure whats up with the hip hop influenced snowboard style (im so gangsta and i live in my parents condo!!), or the punk influenced snowboard style(I dont care that its cold or that these tight ass pants dont let me move, Im so punk!), its pretty funky and I think some of the dudes are tards, but if they are havin fun, oh well. Ive been know to wear some funky shit for laughs, if you dont have fun with it, what are you really there for??


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll be honest here althou I don't wear the hugh shirt's.My GF and I are some what of colorful on the slopes.For instance we both have Green forum boots.I have a GNU danny kass board (which is hot pink with some funky swirls)White Technine binders.She has 08 Dominant the purple one with hot pink Technine binders.We, or mostly she gets props on her binders every mountain we goto.I have to admit we do look colorful on the slopes,but that only on the slopes.I would dress like that in the streets.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

SUPERGILDO said:


> yeah, Im not really sure whats up with the hip hop influenced snowboard style , or the punk influenced snowboard style


i would say it's probably because there are a lot of snowboarders who listen to hip hop or punk...just a wild guess 


i think what's worse than boarders wearing what they like to wear is all the other boarders hating on them. 

what's with all the boarder hate around here anyway? it's much more fun to talk shit about skiers...


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ anyone know why they are wearing harnesses around their waists?


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

Er, the skiis that the person in the purple is wearing...those are really, really wide...or is it me?


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

N~R~G said:


> i would say it's probably because there are a lot of snowboarders who listen to hip hop or punk...just a wild guess


yeah but when has snowboarding ever shown it self to be "punk" or "hip hop". its just snowboarding, not some musical movement scene. wearing tight ass jeans and your leather jacket with sexpistols pins all over should be left to the mall :dunno:




N~R~G said:


> ^^ anyone know why they are wearing harnesses around their waists?


well since it says eco tours behind them, they were probably doing some sort of climbing...


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

rock climbing in ski boots...that sounds sane.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

now that i think about it a lil more, i guess you might use a harness if you're taking a group of people up a mountain back country style...like they do when they climb everest or similar mountains.

que KC...

any ideas?


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

hey mr. besthatever, I said climbing, not necessarily rock climbing. 

how old are you?


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

when i think harness i think rock climbing. excuuuuuse me.

and i'm a woman...so that's miss besthatever, to you. 
and whatthefuck does my age matter? don't you know not to ask a woman her age? :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

its ms. besthatever i do believe. no worries though i had the same problem before hahaha. and i think she's got a kid.
either way. the tight pants aren't hard to move in. i've worn them. you get used to the tight fit and it becomes rather comfortable. and its not necessarily the music that influences people to dress the way they do. its that fact their comfortable with what they wear. therefore they want to carry that over into snowboarding. clothing companies are catching up with the fad and are riding the wave. you can't blame a capitalist corporation for wanting to make money. in the end its just whatever floats your boat. if you like em saggy if you like em tight whatevers good for you is just alright (yea i just made that up)


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

N~R~G said:


> when i think harness i think rock climbing. excuuuuuse me.
> 
> and i'm a woman...so that's miss besthatever, to you.
> and whatthefuck does my age matter? don't you know not to ask a woman her age? :cheeky4:


damn the woman arguement wins everytime :laugh:



colortv said:


> its ms. besthatever i do believe. no worries though i had the same problem before hahaha. and i think she's got a kid.
> either way. the tight pants aren't hard to move in. i've worn them. you get used to the tight fit and it becomes rather comfortable. and its not necessarily the music that influences people to dress the way they do. its that fact their comfortable with what they wear. therefore they want to carry that over into snowboarding. clothing companies are catching up with the fad and are riding the wave. you can't blame a capitalist corporation for wanting to make money. in the end its just whatever floats your boat. if you like em saggy if you like em tight whatevers good for you is just alright (yea i just made that up)


:thumbsup:
word, i get bored and i start yabbling. I actually dont really care much, I get a little chuckle sometimes though...


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

SUPERGILDO said:


> damn the woman arguement wins everytime :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't we all...or at least, i hope we all would. anyone who would actually take anything too seriously on these boards needs to get out more


----------

